# How to import media sources



## vitaindnal (Feb 12, 2014)

I just installed VidOn server on my PC, but I don't know how to import media sources, Could you help me?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

What are you wanting to import? For DVDs that you own, there are several software programs that will allow ripping of the contents to a hard drive. DVDFab is a popular one. For music, iTunes works well.


----------

